# Solved: Windows Media Player won't burn CD



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Trying to burn songs from my computer to a CD-R. Apparently I removed the 1st CD when it was only 99% finished. That was hours ago. I have shutdown which required that I "force Media Player" to shutdown. Now when I try to burn another CD I get this message: "WMP cannot burn to the disc because the drive is in use. Wait a few minutes for other burning tasks to comlete & then try again." I've waited hours. I've forced a shutdown. I've restarted and shutdown again and left my PC off for about 10 minutes. I've reinserted the CD that was 99% finished when I inadvertently removed the CD. I've tried a new CD. I've tried to reburn the same tunes. Also, there is nothing on the CD at all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Well if your getting errors repeatly using cd-r from the same spindle... try a different brand of media if you got any laying around.

Not all media is compatabile with all burners... however it is not clear that is what is causing the issue but its a good place as any to start.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

This is the 1st time I've gotten errors. I have burned many CDs using blanks from this same spindle and have had no trouble. I think the problem has to do with me removing a burned CD before it was 100% done and then trying to burn another. Sorry, thought I said this in my original post. 

I have tried a different brand and a CD-RW but since It tells me "the CD burner is in use" I don't believe the problem is related to the media itself. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

First, let me say that it is possible to have varying media quality, even from the same spindle.

As for the error, rebooting should resolve any software issue or that type of error.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

I have tried various media (different brands & types--CD-R, CD-RW, DVD etc.) I not only rebooted multiple times, I shut down the PC last night before bed time and turned it on this morning. The problem still exists. I still don't think it can be the media since the error suggests "drive is in use."


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I didn't say it was a media issue. Just clarifying your previous comment "using blanks from this same spindle and have had no trouble". Just an FYI for future issues.

Try uninstalling the drive in Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Dobes4Me said:


> This is the 1st time I've gotten errors. I have burned many CDs using blanks from this same spindle and have had no trouble. I think the problem has to do with me removing a burned CD before it was 100% done and then trying to burn another. Sorry, thought I said this in my original post.
> 
> I have tried a different brand and a CD-RW but since It tells me "the CD burner is in use" I don't believe the problem is related to the media itself. Thanks for trying.


Not necessary the drive may be in use because it can not read the blank disc (the drive is locked until the media is recognized by the disc drive).. Can you verify you can read 'known' discs that have burn in the past?

Just do a quick test try copying the entire disc to the hard drive...


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Sorry. I didn't state it very clearly. Oh my gosh, no I cannot read previously burned CDs. Says E:\application not found. When I insert a previously burned disc in the CD/DVD drive it does not show the tunes, yet a week or so ago I was able to read "known" discs. Not sure how I can copy since I get the "application not found error" when I go to Computer, E:\


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Sometimes the upper/lower filters will prevent discs from being read correctly.

Just use this fixit article to reset:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060

Note if you use roxio or nero that has installed to this computer you will need to re install.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Oh my, this is crazy. I am running Windows 7 Professional so I followed the instructions in the Windows 7 section of the article you provided which, essentially, said to run the Hardware & Device Troubleshooter which I did. Apparently it didn't find any issues. I did try again to burn a CD but to no avail.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

I visited M/S Support and followed some other instructions which included completely resetting Media Player. The result was that the message I was getting about the drive being in use did go away. I inserted a CD, attempted to burn some songs and watched it as it indicated percentage of completion, then the disc popped out. However, no songs had been recorded. I may have to pay Microsoft to troubleshoot but will wait a few days to see if I get any other advice. Thank you so much for the info you provided.


----------



## oldfart269 (Mar 5, 2012)

It sounds like you have a drive issue. I recommend these steps. If your drive has an installation CD, remove the CD drive in Windows; shut down the computer; physically remove the drive; power up the computer to insure the drive has been removed; power down your computer again; physically reinstall the drive, and follow the instructions to re-install your drive to Windows. If that doesn't work, I would recommend replacing the drive with a new one.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Thank you very much. I will definitely get this done. Have alrealdy contacted the person who built the system for me which is only a couple of months old. He'll stop by and bring another drive with him. Appreciate all the good advice I received. Thefore I am marking this as solved.


----------

